# Issue with FreeBSD 9.3 - Listen queue overflow: 8 already in



## mstavridis (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been getting this issue along with SMB panic:

```
sonewconn: pcb 0xfffffe009a91d780: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in
queue awaiting acceptance (6 occurrences)
sonewconn: pcb 0xfffffe009a91d780: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in
queue awaiting acceptance (2 occurrences)
```
Any ideas, I am running Samba and iSCSI from this machine. Network card Intel x540-t2.

The suggestion iI got was to change kern.ipc.somaxconn to 4096. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2015)

mstavridis said:


> The suggestion I got was to change kern.ipc.somaxconn to 4096. Anyone have an suggestions?


You already got the correct solution, you need to increase somaxconn and restart Samba. Then check with `netstat -Lan` if Samba is actually using the larger queue. If not you may need to configure Samba to also increase it's queue.


----------

